# Embryos losing most of cells during thaw.



## still smiling

Hi Crystal,

Last monday(18th) all four of my embryos were thawed.3 were grade 1/2 @ 4 cells and one was grade 1 @ 6 cells all frozen on day 2.
On thawing all 3 of the 4 cells went down to 1 cell and the 6 cell became a 5 cell.

The clinic were only going to transfer the 5 cell but we opted to transfer one of the 1 cells also on the principle that it was more ethical to let it perish inside my body than in a petri dish.

My question is what,since really we're talking about a single transfer,are the stats for single FER transfer and one that did'nt thaw at 100%.
Truth be known i'm resolute that this cycle is done and dusted and am contemplating stopping the HRT and pessaries as i'm starting to feel a bit dizzy etc.

Many thanks in advance and please be frank!


----------



## CrystalW

still smiling said:


> Hi Crystal,
> 
> Last monday(18th) all four of my embryos were thawed.3 were grade 1/2 @ 4 cells and one was grade 1 @ 6 cells all frozen on day 2.
> On thawing all 3 of the 4 cells went down to 1 cell and the 6 cell became a 5 cell.
> 
> The clinic were only going to transfer the 5 cell but we opted to transfer one of the 1 cells also on the principle that it was more ethical to let it perish inside my body than in a petri dish.
> 
> My question is what,since really we're talking about a single transfer,are the stats for single FER transfer and one that did'nt thaw at 100%.
> Truth be known i'm resolute that this cycle is done and dusted and am contemplating stopping the HRT and pessaries as i'm starting to feel a bit dizzy etc.
> 
> Many thanks in advance and please be frank!


Hello,

If an embryos loses more than 50% of its cells after thawing then we dont consider it to be viable and would generally not transfer it but i can see the idea behind the clinic also putting that one back for you at your request.

It is quite usual to lose a cell or 2 at thawing though so i wouldnt see that as necessarily discouraging for the other embryo that went back.

It is difficult for me to give you a chance without seeing the embryo and knowing your history but a frozen transfer is usually about half or just under that of a fresh go and because only one potential viable embryo went back this would also bring the chance down. But there is still a chance, though realistically it is probably quite low, and i would encourage you to try and keep going if you can! If it is making you feel that unwell - give your clinic a call tomorrow before you do - you shouldnt really just stop any medication without a Doctor agreeing and they may be able to suggest an alternative.

Best wishes


----------



## still smiling

Hi again crystal,

Apologies for my delay in response,had of course meant to thank you 

The result of the FET was negative as expected so i'm in the process of organizing a fresh cycle for september(ish).

Just one more question if i may..At what point would you suggest further testing or giving up all together?My consultant said he would recommend 3 fresh cycles and 5 frozen before calling it a day(obviously if none had resulted in a pregnancy).

What would be your recommendation?

Thanks again


----------

